
The Gas-Generator Cycle Engine, or How Rocket Science Really Works - iuguy
http://wiki.nasa.gov/cm/blog/J2X/posts/post_1292427437018.html
======
iuguy
For those who found this article interesting, the following may be of use:

<http://www.braeunig.us/space/propuls.htm>

<http://www.pwrengineering.com/articles/heart.htm>

<http://www.pwrengineering.com/articles/longterm.htm>

------
madmaze
Very interesting. I dont think I have ever pondered upon what it means fro
something to be called an engine. Truely impressive article

